# When did you start playing Animal Crossing?



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 27, 2014)

I started playing on the night of my twelfth birthday. I named my town Central and my player Twelve, and since then I've always named all of my towns and players that.


----------



## Myles (Jun 27, 2014)

The night of June 16th, 2007 - my 8th birthday. My mom's friend across the street had a DS and would let me come over and play AC:WW and I eventually told my dad about the game and how cool it was. This was probably late 2006/early 2007. After speaking about it so much, my dad decided to get it for me.

Oh, and my first town's name was Twinleaf.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 27, 2014)

Started back in 2007 and haven't looked back. Found out about it from people on Nsider, and got hooked. 

My first town's name was Runtime.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't even remember, I started playing the gamecube version probably around 2003/2004.


----------



## Krea (Jun 27, 2014)

When Animal Crossing: Population Growing first came out. I still remember the commercials on TV, lol. So around 2001. I was around 8 or 9 years old. Good memories. I need to get my hands on a gamecube again.


----------



## pret3nd (Jun 27, 2014)

I was around 8 or 9 years old in 2001/2002 when I started playing Animal Crossing: Population Growing. I used my real name for my characters name and called my town Spots. My memory card got corrupted though so I no longer have that town.


----------



## Amichann (Jun 27, 2014)

I started playing when I was 8 or 9. I first started playing the Wild World version. My friend had it on her DS and let me play it whenever I went over to her house. After that, I got it for my 10th birthday and played it ever since. I've always named my character, "Mint" and my town Suntown.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 27, 2014)

In 2002 It was my birthday. Since all my friends were getting Animal Crossingopulation Growing, I was too. Because I'm such a cool kid.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 27, 2014)

I casually played on my cousins GC Animal Crossing when I was about 12, then played Wild World from 13 to 16. 
I only just got back into Animal Crossing when I got my 3DS a month ago.


----------



## Improv (Jun 27, 2014)

I started in 2006 with Wild World, then moved to City Folk on release, went backwards to GameCube, then up to New Leaf.

I got it in 2006 because a friend of mine played it on the bus to school one morning and I was amazed, ahah.


----------



## laineybop (Jun 27, 2014)

Started in 08 with CF. Hubby started playing first & I watched him & thought CF looked fun. I started a character in the town & eventually got my own Wii & my own town. We both have our own WW, CF & NL towns. We also have the Gamecube version, but we really don't play that one anymore...


----------



## Snoop (Jun 27, 2014)

I started when I was around 8 years old, when my mom got me my first gamecube. I remember it like it was just yesterday haha :3


----------



## Saylor (Jun 27, 2014)

I was around 9 maybe 10 when I'd watch my friend play the Gamecube version at his house. He got me hooked.


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

2003, if I remember correctly. I played it for years, because I skipped wild world.


----------



## graceroxx (Jun 27, 2014)

December 27th, 2013. I was still 12, but barely. My first game was New Leaf, and I was addicted to it for months.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 27, 2014)

I started playing AC on Christmas Day last year. NL is my first ever AC game.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 27, 2014)

Winter of 2008/2007 when I was in 5th grade, I think. It was when I played acww.


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 28, 2014)

Back in 2003 when I was 10 or 11 on the GameCube version! ACNL is actually the only Animal Crossing game I've played since then, so it's quite nostalgic to come back to it.


----------



## itsbea (Jun 28, 2014)

I started playing this May, 2O14; 2 days after i purchased my 3ds XL; kinda late, but still 

Sister, Friend, and Boyfriend played it before and couldn't believe i had never played this game. SO i was convinced to try it;

Glad i did  coz' now i'm hooked!


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 28, 2014)

It was the Gamecube version, It had to be 2002 or 2003 when I was 10-11 years old. I fell in love with the game instantly when we rented it from Blockbuster. Since it was a rental it didn't come with the memory card and of course there was not enough free space on the one I had. But I loved the game so much and played for hours and I really wanted to save all that I had did. I begged my grandmother to go get a memory card so I could save, and she actually went to the store and bought one for me! I was so grateful and I'll always remember that, because I had many more fond childhood memories to come in that first town. ^^


----------



## katelynross (Jun 28, 2014)

Ever since wild world came out i was hooked. I wish i heard about the gamecube version when i was younger though :'((

Im seriously thinking about buying the console and game soon though bc why not


----------



## Delphine (Jun 29, 2014)

When I was eleven. Wild World was my first game on the DS 
I didn't play for a while, then restarted when New Leaf came out.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 29, 2014)

2008.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 29, 2014)

2007

Unfortunately back then, I didn't really understand the concept of the game,

and I was wondering why a raccoon kept pestering me in the game.


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 29, 2014)

March 31st, 2006.. The day WW came out in the UK


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

Since 2007 
My brother introduced me to it while we were in the car when I looked at his ds and he was pretending to be chased by tom nook xD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 1, 2014)

2002-2003. It was shortly after ACGC came out in the US. After that, I was hooked.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

I started playing Animal Crossing when I was about 6 years old and had a gamecube, and my first town was named Mew, second town Pokey, and we reset a lot, and I just named my towns Mew and Pokey since.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 2, 2014)

I think one of my friends brought their game to my 9th birthday party sleepover (6 years ago). I created a character in her WW town, and then I fell in love with the game so I went and bought my own copy the next day with my birthday money. I've been playing ever since. I will say I'm much better at the game now, since I couldn't figure out how to fish for until like a year after I got the game.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 2, 2014)

2005. The Gamecube game was what made me love Animal Crossing the most.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 2, 2014)

I got Wild World the end of February 2006.


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

i played ac since the game cube version came out
after my memory card got stolen, i never played again. did not play CF or WW. I started NL in Oct. 2013


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, the only way people on here were really playing it in 2001 was if they were playing Doubutsu no Mori on a Japanese or modified N64, since it wasn't released in America until 2002. I myself started playing it in November of 2002 (I was in my mid-20's quite a bit older than most posting on this). It started because I took a seasonal job at Toys R Us, and after pitching this game to parents (Toys loved us selling it because we'd try to talk them into getting the GC/GBA link cable as an upsell, especially since the GBA was selling more than the GC was, we also sold guides for the game, and had a ton of signage about the game). Which is funny people are calling it Population:Growing, since that was the slogan, NOT the name of the game, which was simply Animal Crossing. After selling it to numerous parents, I decided to buy it myself- along with a cable, thank you Toys employee discount! I wanted it more for the NES games, but came to love this real time VERY cute simulation game. Now, almost 12 years later, I'm hooked on the series, VERY hooked!!


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jul 4, 2014)

City Folk was my first game and I bought it for myself for my 20th birthday back in 2011. I thought the game looked cool and if I didn't like it, I'd just return it. I popped it in my Wii and named my first town Myrtle. I've been addicted to AC since then! 
And since then, I've bought the original AC (I bought it a couple months after buying CF), then WW (last May) and NL (February).


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 4, 2014)

7/14/13, my brother and sister went to GameStop to buy NL. I though it was stupid, but I thought, what if it ends up actually being good, and I'm left out? So I bought it and have loved it ever since, and I'm the only one of us still playing it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 4, 2014)

I started playing last year  
I was never good at keeping up with simulation games. So, it never really crossed my mind, until I downloaded Wild World's rom and loved it. So, I went out and bought New Leaf, shortly thereafter, in August last year.


----------



## loveguts (Jul 5, 2014)

2002, I got population growing.. I don't remember what my town was called, but I think I was frustrated cause I couldn't fit my name in the 8 character limit. I remember running to the tv after school to play it ; v; good memories.. 
I played it during the summer for 18 years (not the same file but the same disc/memory card).

Wild World never interested me since I was so used to playing alone, and City Folk wasn't as fun since I didn't have time for it in middle/high school. But I digress.


----------



## bouncybabs (Jul 5, 2014)

I was probably ten when WW first came. And ive been playing ever since.


----------



## Sid2125 (Jul 5, 2014)

I started playing wild world in maybe 2006-2008. On Christmas I am pretty sure. But I remember I saw some kid playing at my friends b-day party and I just loved it and I would not let that game go. My parents bought me a ds just so I could play that game. And I bought city folk when it came out and now new leaf. Also since I didn't own a 3ds I had to go buy one to play new leaf.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 6, 2014)

I played the game cube version in 2001. Been loyal to the franchise all this time.


----------



## Bui (Jul 6, 2014)

I first started playing Animal Crossing on August 18, 2012, a couple months after I got my GameCube.


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 6, 2014)

i always wanted to play animal crossing but i was dirt poor lmao. years later into 2013 i played my first AC game, new leaf :')


----------



## AC Player (Jul 6, 2014)

My first Animal Crossing game was Animal Crossing for the Nintendo GameCube. I first played it when I was about six or so and had no basic reading skills, hahaha.


----------



## Jal (Jul 6, 2014)

Christmas 2005! my player name was Jal and I don't really remember my first town name, but I know the current one is Burrow.


----------



## scartwright (Jul 6, 2014)

I got it for my 14th birthday on Gamecube, just 2 days after it's release on 24th September 2004. Other than New Leaf, I've only really played that particular AC game.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 6, 2014)

Not sure exactly but when I was really little. Maybe 9 or so years ago...?


----------



## Starlight (Jul 7, 2014)

When I was 5 or 6 I believe I got Animal Crossing Population growing. It was my first gamecube game! I actually have no idea what my town name or mayor name was, but I really liked it although I could barely read. I hadn't played another game since New Leaf, so there was quite a jump in the gameplay really quq


----------



## wintersoldier (Jul 7, 2014)

i started playing in 2008, and my first game was wild world. it feels like yesterday...


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't remember how old I was, but I played it in like 2003/2004

On a unrelated note.. My parents sold my gamecube without telling me with my sonic game inside of it, and I really miss that game as well, I was going to buy it again after getting really mad at my parents for selling it for a few dollars.. And found out the lowest I could find it for was over 100 bucks T-T


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2014)

I started playing Animal Crossing in around 2006 because my cousins were playing Wild World. Being a lover of cute things, I instantly wondered what game that was and then went out and bought it a week later. 

INSTANT HOOK. <3


----------



## Mylin (Jul 8, 2014)

2004/2005. I didn't get hooked until New Leaf though. :x


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Jul 9, 2014)

I started with Wild World when I was a kid. The only other DS games I had were Nintendogs, and my character was Hattie from Hatland xD I was a pretty rubbish child


----------



## n64king (Jul 9, 2014)

2003


----------



## stumph (Jul 9, 2014)

3rd grade so I was 9 at the time. I remember getting Wild World around launch.


----------

